

Nokia agrees to buy Alcatel-Lucent for $16.6B - atluknitak
http://www.theverge.com/2015/4/15/8418709/nokia-alcatel-lucent-merge

======
MCRed
Isn't nokia owned by Microsoft? So, shouldn't this be Microsoft buys Alcatel-
Lucent?

~~~
atluknitak
Nope - this is the Nokia that contains other business and technology units.
Only that NMP (Nokia Mobile Phones) were sold to Microsoft.

